# Touching Wires Causes Instant Death



## DET63 (Jan 24, 2012)

You could get zapped for $200.


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, it happens. This story made me very sad.

'Train Surfing" becoming a popular commuter sport


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 25, 2012)

DET63 said:


> You could get zapped for $200.


On the sign, why are the skull and crossbones next to "$200.00 FINE" and not "INSTANT DEATH"?

Are taxes more 'deadly' than death? :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 26, 2012)

I would love to be in the courtroom when they roll in the corpse and the judge demands the $200 fine!



Then when the corpse remains quiet, the judge rules "contempt of court" and sentences the corpse to 6 months in jail!





Now that's a TOUGH judge!


----------



## DET63 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > You could get zapped for $200.
> ...


My guess would be that there is simply more room next to the "$200 Fine," even though the icons or images should indeed be on the "Instant Death" line.

If I were to design the sign, I'd make the "$200 Fine" letters and number larger and put the skull and crossbones next to the "death" threat. People would probably pay more attention to—and thus heed—the "fine" threat anyway.


----------



## DET63 (Jan 27, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I would love to be in the courtroom when they roll in the corpse and the judge demands the $200 fine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judge Roy Bean (who supposedly fined a man for some offense AFTER he'd been killed).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 27, 2012)

DET63 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to be in the courtroom when they roll in the corpse and the judge demands the $200 fine!
> ...


True story! The actual Fine, according to the story, was what the corpse had in his pocket when searched per order of Judge Bean!!  ! ($50 is amount I've always heard!)


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 28, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


If his clothes got soaked in the rain first, would he be convicted of "money laundering" also?


----------



## TCRT (Jan 29, 2012)

DET63 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to be in the courtroom when they roll in the corpse and the judge demands the $200 fine!
> ...


There's also the case of Pope Stephen VII placing the dead body of his predecessor on trial, finding the defenseless defendant guilty, and having him stripped of his papal vestments and thrown into a river (http://en.wikipedia....i/Cadaver_synod).


----------

